

Fixing the 949 problem with Fipes - tOkeshu
http://monkeypatch.me/blog/fixing-the-949-problem-with-fipes.html

======
alexchamberlain
Does `priv` stand for `private`?

<https://github.com/tOkeshu/fipes/tree/master/fipes/priv/ssl>

~~~
tOkeshu
Theses files are examples files. You can find the same in the cowboy_examples
repository[1] (Cowboy is the erlang server I use to build the application).

I should remove these files as the application do not use them.

For your information, there is no https available yet for
<http://fipelines.org> as described in the blog post and the README. You have
been warned ;)

[1]
[https://github.com/extend/cowboy_examples/tree/master/priv/s...](https://github.com/extend/cowboy_examples/tree/master/priv/ssl)

------
alexchamberlain
You should consider using Fountain Codes as an easy way to resume file
downloads and send to multiple downloaders.

~~~
tOkeshu
Yes Fountain Codes are definitively something I have to look at. Improving
bandwidth usage and resuming downloads are part of the next improvements with
https.

For now Erlang have been an excellent fellow to deal with these things :)

